

Opening a cc merchant accnt - like getting an enema with a rusty potato peeler - marklittlewood
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2011/02/11/i-have-never-been-so-happy-to-give-paypal-30month/

======
jellicle
I'm looking forward to when this guy writes in with his horror story about how
Paypal froze his account and stole all his money.

It appears that inconvenience cannot be created or destroyed; the merchant
account people frontload the inconvenience, and then, satisfied you probably
aren't a crook, leave you alone. Paypal backloads the inconvenience - signup
is easy, but then at any time they might freeze your account and steal all
your money.

Seriously, there's a huge market for a transparent, straightforward merchant
account provider.

~~~
rwalling
You didn't read the end of the post, did you?

Because I'm sure that Authorize.Net has never frozen anyone's account and
taken their money.

PayPal is not the only company that does this.

